# Cub Cadet 3100 Series



## pheneghan (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there a mini front-end loader that will attach to 3100 23 HP Cub Cadet?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know about FEL but a snow blower is available. Fellow on another forum has one on his 3104 and has a cab on it as well.


----------

